# Eco-engineering for Amphibians...?



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

BBC News - Eco-engineering hopes for amphibians' future


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Interesting read, thanks for posting!


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

I just brought it up because actually this article can be read from the website of the Journal of Applied sciences, I read it few days ago and I think it´s quite interesting, though of course a bit vague. I think that hobbyists could maybe contribute some way to this kind of eco-engineering, as there aren´t really any one-size-fits-for-all solutions, and diverse practical knowledge is needed.

Engineering a future for amphibians under climate change - Shoo - 2011 - Journal of Applied Ecology - Wiley Online Library


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

TWI's frog pond creation program for schools is a good example of this.


----------

